# I need help with a phone number



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

boonez40 said:


> Any have the phone number look up service that would not mind looking up a phone number and give me the details of who it belongs to.
> 
> Or would you be willing to call the number and see if it is a legit vacation planner of sorts.
> 
> ...


This could be interesting.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

You are treading on potentially dangerous ground here giving that out. Just a heads up.


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

Tasorundo said:


> You are treading on potentially dangerous ground here giving that out. Just a heads up.


Why?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

google reverse lookup....there may be a fee but they can look up a number for you....


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Sounds like that’s a burner phone that OM is using. Your wife is probably the only one that calls that number, which is why he texted her right away. You probably have not seen the number on your bill because she normally calls from work or she too has a burner but didn’t use it at this time.

Look in her car or throughout the house for a burner. Always trust your gut.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

if you think your wife is cheating there are a number of other things you can also do. you can put a voice activated recorder in her car or office if she works from home.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

You can pay a small fee online and get info about the phone number. I’m afraid you might not like what you find. Good luck brother. I don’t like the fact that he texted your wife after you called. I’m starting to see smoke.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

boonez40 said:


> Any have the phone number look up service that would not mind looking up a phone number and give me the details of who it belongs to.
> 
> Or would you be willing to call the number and see if it is a legit vacation planner of sorts.
> 
> ...


First, here’s something you’ve hopefully learned — you shouldn’t have called that number from your phone; in doing so, you’ve tipped your hand. You’ll need to employ a much more considered approach from here on out if you hope to uncover the truth.

With that in mind, here’s your next lesson:

Look into Spokeo or a similar service. There will likely be a charge involved — you’ll want to use a credit/debit card to which your wife has no access to pay it, because *if she catches a $5-20 charge to one of these services on the bill, she’ll take things even further underground.*

Also, in case I wasn’t clear —

You’d be much better off doing this yourself and not involving a third party (unless it’s a PI).


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@boonez40 Are you seeing any other red flags from your wife?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i did that years ago with my cheating ex. i had access to our phone billing and online phone log (she didn't know). saw that she was sending and receiving texts like bullets out of a machine gun.
i thought "OMG, how can someone text that fast??!!". hundreds of texts and looonnnggggg phone calls. as the above posters say, i used reverse phone lookup. paid a small fee to
get name, location., et. found out it was a guy (of course). did a bit more digging, turned out he was some auto mechanic not very near her. that was her game. she liked teasing men from
afar and playing footsie. online relationships. i'm sure she was was in love.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yep, you jumped the gun. Common mistake. Eyes and ears open. Mouth shut. 
Proably a good time to put a voice activated recorder in her car.
Big red flags and your gut instincts are there for a reason.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

After reading your other thread you are wasting your time. Get out now.* I hope you didn’t adopt the kids.*
You can’t fix this. Being a chump is your decision. She has no say so in what you do with your life unless you allow it.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

SpyDialer works well, even the free version. But likely none of these services will work with a burner phone.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Gabriel said:


> SpyDialer works well, even the free version. But likely none of these services will work with a burner phone.


This is a fair point, OP.

A well-concealed — and properly-configured — VAR in the car will likely be your best bet going forward, especially since your wife’s next move will likely be to purchase a burner of her own.


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

Marc878 said:


> After reading your other thread you are wasting your time. Get out now.* I hope you didn’t adopt the kids.*
> You can’t fix this. Being a chump is your decision. She has no say so in what you do with your life unless you allow it.


Lets give it some time to find out before we jump to conclusions 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't think you need to jump to any conclusions, but your suspicions are aroused. So let's just say that you sense something is wrong and need to verify.

As I recall, your wife was going away for the weekend without you or the kids. Sorry I don't recall the details, but did she claim to go alone or did she go with friends?

You definitely need to do some serious digging. You may not like what you find, but at least you'll (hopefully) get to the bottom of this.

P.S. - Don't just "give it some time" in the hope that everything will resolve itself. It won't. It would behoove you to get a VAR, start checking phone records, and checking out any social media she uses.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

boonez40 said:


> Any have the phone number look up service that would not mind looking up a phone number and give me the details of who it belongs to.
> 
> Or would you be willing to call the number and see if it is a legit vacation planner of sorts.
> 
> ...


Why haven't you called that number from a pay phone or phone at somewhere like a restaurant or hotel lobby phone?

Many ways just to go ahead and do it.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

boonez40 said:


> Any have the phone number look up service that would not mind looking up a phone number and give me the details of who it belongs to.
> 
> Or would you be willing to call the number and see if it is a legit vacation planner of sorts.
> 
> ...


Your tradecraft needs work. 

Pay for something like intellius. Anything. The services are out there.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> Why haven't you called that number from a pay phone or phone at somewhere like a restaurant or hotel lobby phone?
> 
> Many ways just to go ahead and do it.


true


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

The fact that the OM called his wife right away to ask about that number tells me that it’s a burner phone that he uses just to communicate with your wife. She very likely has a burner phone too, which is why you haven’t seen that number on your phone Bill except that weekend. She probably called from her cell that weekend because she didn’t have her burner with her.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Why aren’t you paying a small fee to find info? It usually costs less than $5


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> Why haven't you called that number from a pay phone or phone at somewhere like a restaurant or hotel lobby phone?
> 
> Many ways just to go ahead and do it.


I wanted someone from another state to call the number. 
My area code might put them on high alert. As of right now, she thinks I bought her story, but I am not convinced yet. 

As for a pay service, it would show up in my PayPal transfer and she would get a text. 

I do not know why some you guys come on a post asking some pretty dumb questions. 

She doesn't have a burner phone, good lord 

It wasn't a one time event, every couple days the OR number appears. Both incoming and out going 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Buy a credit card at the market for $10 or $25 amount - they sell them as gift cards.
Use that to run the charge to find info.

Expecting someone here to do that for you? 😳


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

boonez40 said:


> I wanted someone from another state to call the number.
> My area code might put them on high alert. As of right now, she thinks I bought her story, but I am not convinced yet.
> 
> As for a pay service, it would show up in my PayPal transfer and she would get a text.
> ...


Good luck! 👍🏻😆😂🤣


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

boonez40 said:


> I wanted someone from another state to call the number.
> My area code might put them on high alert. As of right now, she thinks I bought her story, but I am not convinced yet.
> 
> As for a pay service, it would show up in my PayPal transfer and she would get a text.
> ...


Come on man...

Most of the people here are giving you good advice. And this is coming from an intel guy.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

boonez40 said:


> I do not know why some you guys come on a post asking some pretty dumb questions.
> 
> She doesn't have a burner phone, good lord.


And you know ^^this^^ for sure because ....???????

You came here looking for advice. If you want to argue with those responding, fine by me. Continue and see how far that gets ya.

Your gut is telling you things aren't adding up. Go with that. Discount nothing. If there is something going on, don't be surprised if she has a burner phone. And don't dismiss folks who have walked many miles in dealing with a cheater. They know of what they speak.


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> And you know ^^this^^ for sure because ....???????
> 
> You came here looking for advice. If you want to argue with those responding, fine by me. Continue and see how far that gets ya.
> 
> Your gut is telling you things aren't adding up. Go with that. Discount nothing. If there is something going on, don't be surprised if she has a burner phone. And don't dismiss folks who have walked many miles in dealing with a cheater. They know of what they speak.


Yes you are correct, I have 3 days till the new bill is available on line, so I shall see if the number pops back up, it shouldn't if she is telling the truth about the Elk tag drawings being over 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

They are going to be more careful now because your wife knows you’re suspicious. They will take this further underground. If she doesn’t have a burner, she may get one now. 

You should get a VAR in her car and in the room that she tends to go have her conversations. Talking in the car with their AP is very common. Also you may catch her talking to a friend that she confides in. They often have a friend who will egg her on to live vicariously through her.


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

I am to to put this puppy to rest. 
I have confirmed the name of the guy thanks to the help of a couple members. You guys are very wonderful people. 

If my wife wants to run of with a 75 year old man then more power to her, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

boonez40 said:


> I wanted someone from another state to call the number.
> My area code might put them on high alert. As of right now, she thinks I bought her story, but I am not convinced yet.
> 
> As for a pay service, it would show up in my PayPal transfer and she would get a text.
> ...


If you call from a hotel or business lobby phone, your good, buddy.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Several have said that she likely has a burner phone... then why would this guy text her regular phone to ask about who called him, or if it was her burner phone...why would she have it out in front of the OP? 

I don't think she has a burner phone, yet.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

manwithnoname said:


> Several have said that she likely has a burner phone... then why would this guy text her regular phone to ask about who called him, or if it was her burner phone...why would she have it out in front of the OP?
> 
> I don't think she has a burner phone, yet.


are they that easy to get ?


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> are they that easy to get ?


Yes they are, Walmart for around 30.00 then just add minutes. It's a very crude phone and texting from it is dreadful. 

I have a lot of experience from my past on burner phones. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

frenchpaddy said:


> are they that easy to get ?


No idea....they use them on tv and movies as disposable phones for various reasons.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

boonez40 said:


> I am to to put this puppy to rest.
> I have confirmed the name of the guy thanks to the help of a couple members. You guys are very wonderful people.
> 
> If my wife wants to run of with a 75 year old man then more power to her, lol
> ...


So what do you know about this old guy?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

what is the advantage of having one , 

what do the police think of them in the wrong hands , 



boonez40 said:


> Yes they are, Walmart for around 30.00 then just add minutes. It's a very crude phone and texting from it is dreadful.
> 
> I have a lot of experience from my past on burner phones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

manwithnoname said:


> No idea....they use them on tv and movies as disposable phones for various reasons.


yes i have only seen them on tv used by criminals so they can't be traced by police , which seems strange to me that people can have this type phone


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You have officially become the wife police. Everyone gave you good advice in the other thread.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

boonez40 said:


> _*Funny thing is when I dialed the number, a profile pic popped up under a name that was labeled F******_
> *Hit me up in DM for the number. *


So who are you going to believe - your wife, or your LYING eyes?

The silly little 'swear filter' blocked out what you had typed when you were trying to tell us the contact name that popped up.  Even though it doesn't make sense, are you trying to say his name popped up as "f*cker?" Please no ban for this most egregious sin, mods...I'm just trying to figure out what the NAME was. That's an odd name to put a contact under.


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> So who are you going to believe - your wife, or your LYING eyes?
> 
> The silly little 'swear filter' blocked out what you had typed when you were trying to tell us the contact name that popped up.  Even though it doesn't make sense, are you trying to say his name popped up as "f*cker?" Please no ban for this most egregious sin, mods...I'm just trying to figure out what the NAME was. That's an odd name to put a contact under.


No, that was the name on my contact list. I dialed his number from my personal phone and a profile picture popped up with his name as F*****, no profanity but just like it appears on the screen. 
It's rather odd that this happened on my phone. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

manwithnoname said:


> So what do you know about this old guy?


Not a thing yet but I am researching. 
I know when I searched his name, a post came up with pictures of him and a 1956 ford truck along with a news article 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

boonez40 said:


> Not a thing yet but I am researching.
> I know when I searched his name, a post came up with pictures of him and a 1956 ford truck along with a news article
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Who did she say he was?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> So who are you going to believe - your wife, or your LYING eyes?
> 
> The silly little 'swear filter' blocked out what you had typed when you were trying to tell us the contact name that popped up.  Even though it doesn't make sense, are you trying to say his name popped up as "f*cker?" Please no ban for this most egregious sin, mods...I'm just trying to figure out what the NAME was. That's an odd name to put a contact under.


Silly is right....it's an adult forum. I don't get why there's a filter at all. So many places to see naughty words to giggle to on the internet. 

Maybe it is Father, and it's her dad. That would explain 75 year old  
Or he's a priest. 

Or just some old dude she's up to no good with.


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Who did she say he was?


She said she could not think of the name for it, but it had something to do with elk tags. 
My guess he is either a guide or has a guide service and put her and I in for Elk tag drawing. And she was going to surprise me on our anniversary but she did not get the draw. 

And she was upset that I had ruined the surprise by investigating the phone calls. 

It is something she would do as a few years ago, she made me a book for our anniversary. Post cards from all over the world that was mailed to me. Wishing us a happy anniversary. 

But a am suspicious by nature and more so from my first marriage. 
We have hit a rough patch in the road and things kinda happen. Right now I am on high alert and I may be over thinking from a fight we had 2 months ago. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Always trust your gut and hope that there's nothing there.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

boonez40 said:


> She said she could not think of the name for it, but it had something to do with elk tags.
> My guess he is either a guide or has a guide service and put her and I in for Elk tag drawing. And she was going to surprise me on our anniversary but she did not get the draw.
> 
> And she was upset that I had ruined the surprise by investigating the phone calls.
> ...


I hope it is nothing. 🤞


----------



## UmbroVR6 (Jun 3, 2020)

boonez40 said:


> She said she could not think of the name for it, but it had something to do with elk tags.
> My guess he is either a guide or has a guide service and put her and I in for Elk tag drawing. And she was going to surprise me on our anniversary but she did not get the draw.
> 
> And she was upset that I had ruined the surprise by investigating the phone calls.
> ...


PM me, i can't seem to send you a message, i may be able to help.


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

Sfort said:


> Always trust your gut and hope that there's nothing there.


Exactly 
We had a chat on the way over to her mothers, she is aware of my temper and is aware of what will happen to anyone if I was to catch her with someone. She also knows that I would have no problem of smacking the **** out of her as well. Not that she would cheat anyway, she would leave me first. 

Do not get me wrong, I would never put my hands on my wife, but once you cheat, you are no longer my wife. All promises are void. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

boonez40 said:


> She also knows that I would have no problem of smacking the **** out of her as well.


How does she know that? That is, why do you think that is the case.



boonez40 said:


> Do not get me wrong, I would never put my hands on my wife,


Have you threatened her? What happened in that argument?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

boonez40 said:


> She also knows that I would have no problem of smacking the **** out of her as well.
> . . . .
> 
> Do not get me wrong, I would never put my hands on my wife, but once you cheat, you are no longer my wife. All promises are void.


WTF? Yikes. So it's ok to physically assault a woman if she's not your wife?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

boonez40 said:


> Exactly
> We had a chat on the way over to her mothers, she is aware of my temper and is aware of what will happen to anyone if I was to catch her with someone. She also knows that I would have no problem of smacking the **** out of her as well. Not that she would cheat anyway, she would leave me first.
> 
> Do not get me wrong, I would never put my hands on my wife, but once you cheat, you are no longer my wife. All promises are void.
> ...


just saying while I detest cheaters .there is only one thing that is lower and that is a wife beater 

until both get a divorce she is your wife , 

you say you have a temper and you also say that your suspicious by nature 
could be that you are adding 1 +1 and coming up with 4

sounds like your wife is afraid of you and afraid of what you could do to her and innocent people .

i must say as a guy that can only go on what I see here on this topic your better off filing for divorce Monday morning 
I feel there is something wrong here with a guy that would say " I would have no problem of smacking the **** out of her as well. "
and would ask for help from people he does not know for this type help on a world forum when it only takes a few bucks to do it right .

for your sake and her's get a divorce if your life is this bad and the life of your wife what is the point of staying together , this is not a marriage 
this is two people staying together 

you have last trust in her 
you need to put the same effort into divorcing her as you have in spying on her 
for me if you don't trust your wife it makes little difference if you find her in bed with 50 firemen or if she is talking to a gf that she knows 

I have no idea who F is and she might be telling you the truth or he could be someone that is working for a women's help group , he could even be a hit man if she is that afraid of you 

does she know she is safe if she filled for divorce or could she be thinking if she asked for to get out you would react badly 
does she think you are able let her walk out the door tonight and not come back .

sorry if I have offended you in saying all this just with the little we have to go on and your actions and posts give reason 
we have no idea if the people that post here are real people if they are men or women or if they are even normal people , 
the odd one does not even have a wife but make one up in their head for a topic


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

You guys kill me with your comments. Its like spitting in the wind. 

Put your hands on me, man or woman and I have no rules. Bring another man into my life and you will see the fire and rage that dwells in me. Act civil and walk out or file for divorce and things will be just fine. I need no one that doesn't need me. 

Stop acting stupid 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

boonez40, how LONG were the conversations with this number. Does it make sense for her to talk that long if she was just booking a trip?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

You say sex does nothing for your wife , you make a topic asking others to get involved in finding out who is behind a phone number , look a bit parodied in some ways 
you talk about temper rage spying having no rules , 

what if your wife did the same spying on you and found you are spending a lot of time talking about her behind her back to strangers on what is a secret forum .

and you tell others here to stop acting stupid


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> You can pay a small fee online and get info about the phone number. I’m afraid you might not like what you find. Good luck brother. I don’t like the fact that he texted your wife after you called. I’m starting to see smoke.


We’re beyond smoke with the text, there’s fire here


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ok everyone, its time to pump the brakes and move on. After some thought and a cool down period, I have said somethings out of anger and have let a few of you get under my skin. This is doing nothing but allowing a few manipulators on this forum try to push me in directions I know longer want to partake in. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Due to the fact that OP trashed their first post, this thread is now closed for further replies.


----------

